# Advice on a paint defect



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all, I have a Mitsubishi Evo ix and I have a problem with the paint on more than one panel on my car. It's like sticky marks, was there when I bought the car. Anyone know what it is or what has caused it? Also is it a re spray job or is there any other techniques that can help? Many thanks









Sorry photo isn't the best, but you can see it quite well.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im going to assume its a poor repair thats been done, and your cleaning solutions have softened it, leaving the problems you have. Thats why it feels "sticky". Take it to a body shop and have it done properly, at least it wont get worse and worse then


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

stangalang said:


> Im going to assume its a poor repair thats been done, and your cleaning solutions have softened it, leaving the problems you have. Thats why it feels "sticky". Take it to a body shop and have it done properly, at least it wont get worse and worse then


It doesn't feel sticky just looks like it is if you know what I mean? I think it could be a poor repair in the past

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Are you sure its not bird poo etched into the paintwork, have you tried polishing it


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

bigalc said:


> Are you sure its not bird poo etched into the paintwork, have you tried polishing it


I've tried polishing and cutting, not with a da, will not shift at all. It's on both sides of the car and it gets me down not knowing the best thing to do with it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That actually looks like someone has squirted brake fluid onto the paintwork and it has burnt/melted through the clear.

Without actually seeing it in person it's hard to say, although I reckon it'd require a repair chum. 

Sorry - hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You could try a very local wet sand very light, if it doesn't flatten out then it needs paint. If you are prepared for paint as most likely outcome then if you give it a go you have nothing to loose. Might be able to improve it and then fill whatever is left. Or worth asking a smart repair guy to look at it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like filler to me


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks a little like bird poo etching to me, i might be wrong but just comparing it to the picture i took of some really bad etching on Mrs P's car recently it does look similar, i would say from the image that yours looks a bit more raised though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A good place to start would be to see if you can get access to a Paint Thickness/Depth Gauge and perhaps someone on here can help with this. You could check the paint thickness local to the repair and compare with other panels. This should tell you if the panel has had paint, or not.

Alan W


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies guys, so where can I get a ptg from? Also you could be correct about brake fluid, just seems so random and too big for bird poo. It's on both sides of the car, none on roof, boot or bonnet. How's best to sand it? I'm assuming 1200 grit?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If it is what I suspected, I don't think you'll be able to wet sand it out chum, as it has probably went well beyond the clear coat. 

It's worth a try if you're considering getting the panel sprayed anyway. 

Any pics from further away to show us the location on the car?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cookies said:


> If it is what I suspected, I don't think you'll be able to wet sand it out chum, as it has probably went well beyond the clear coat.
> 
> It's worth a try if you're considering getting the panel sprayed anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks cooks I'll take one when I get back.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

Can't really see it on my camera phone from a distance cooks, but I have taken some more photos. See what you think.












































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Without seeing it in person, 3 things came to mind, a couple have already been mentioned -

>some form of chemical etching, brake fluid isn't a bad shout.
> poor local or 'smart' repair.
> a couple of the pics look a little like clearcoat failure through overzealous machine polishing.

Worst case is panel repaint so you could try some sanding however I don't think it'll work.

Chris


----------

